# Stellplatz in oer near Bonn, anyone?



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

We are heading to Bonn from the mosel - we've been in some great stellplatz - enhirch, mehring, ellenz etc We wondered if anyone has been to the s'platz in Bonn and are there any others around the area.

Does anyone know if you can camp in the Kottonforst just outside bonn?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Haven't stayed there myself but theres one on the northern fringe of the city at Bonn-Auerberg. Gerhards (Boff) reviews are usually accurate...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3779

More info on Promobil...

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz/Stellplatz-Auerberg-Bonn-600.html

10 places, no facilities.

N50.753332 E07.081954










Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another one to the Southeast on Baunscheidtstrasse, 5 - 10€ per night, €3 for electricity. Water available but no waste point...

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz/Parkplatz-An-den-Museen-Bonn-601.html

N 50.712235 E 07.121673

Pete


----------

